# Have you ever booed at a concert?



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Audiences today are too dang polite. We've all thought about it but has anyone ever had the courage to boo a bad piece of music or a terrible performance?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Audiences today are too dang polite. We've all thought about it but has anyone ever had the courage to boo a bad piece of music or a terrible performance?


Never, if I don't like it, I simple leaving the building.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Once: Mozart, great mass in C minor, many mistakes to be related here. Really put me on my nerves. (City of Palma orchestra).

Now I never attend to their concerts. I admit once I enjoyed a Sibelius 2nd, but it was under Antoni Wit.

Telling the truth, more than once have I controlled myself.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't agree that audiences are "too polite". Sit on your hands when the performance is over if you wish (I have in my time) but, whatever one thinks of their efforts, the musicians didn't set out to give a poor performance. IMHO booing says more about those who do it than about their targets.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I have never booed, but I think I had an audible gasp, many years ago at Symphony Hall in Boston, at a Brendel recital, when he did not take the 1st mvmt repeat of Schubert's D960.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been boo-ed myself at a concert. I was 7 years old singing at a school concert. The culprit was my older brother. :lol:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Never and don't intend to.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Musicians work too hard to get booed. I've been deeply disappointed at conductors for dull, uninteresting interpretations a time or two. But even if boos are directed only at the conductor, everyone on stage feels like they're receiving it. That's why I never have and never will boo anyone.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

There are certain unwritten etiquette in a classical concert hall. I think the number of times the conductor and soloist thank the audience after the performance based on the among of applause already dictates if the audience is booing the performance....wait until the critical write that in the paper.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't need to give a rude public display of disappointment; if these guys are professionals, they usually know that they have missed the mark, and that's painful enough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

Booing is boorish.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

No, never and I would never do such a thing. But there were a very few performances where I left at the interval.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I would never boo as musicians want to honestly do their best, and sometimes things just don't go right. We have to be more forgiving and understanding. As Pugg said, I'd just quietly leave.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have never thought of booing. Both my wife and daughter have played in professional orchestras, and I can imagine how awful that would feel.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd never boo, unless there was a directors choice to deviate from the text (in say, an opera) in order to push some ugly political agenda of their own on me. I would find that offensive enough to disturb it with a boo, but really, I think in that case I would merely signal my disgust be leaving at the interval. I did once laugh though, at a hugely fluffed French horn note during the nocturne trio in Don Giovanni. The poor kid entered on a bum note so large, it was pornographic. He skidded in an anxious poop. I couldn't help myself from laughing, but I felt awful for the lad, who otherwise was excellent...


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I guess audiences in the 1800s could be notoriously harsh. They wouldn't boo but they would hiss and definitely let you know they didn't like what they were hearing. They wore their emotions on their sleeves. 

And that's not such a bad thing right? Whether its something we dislike or love I say express yourself. If you really loved a movement of a concerto or symphony I say clap between movements! Don't let being polite get in between you and showing your appreciate for the music. Lets not hamper the connection between performers and the audience. Idk, just thinking out loud.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I've never actually booed, but I wanted to after a performance of Beethoven's Violin Concerto with Yehudi Menuhin years ago. I had so looked forward to it. I'm really not all that picky when it comes to live performances, but here was someone in the category of one of the world's greatest and he just phoned in a totally perfunctory performance. It's as if he was totally bored with the whole thing.

Still, I went backstage and got his autograph on his Angel LP recording of the work which I have to this day.


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

I have never booed at a performance because I don't really see the point. Performers do not _want_ to be bad at what they do, so what difference would it make if I booed? If one truly wanted to do something practical in response to a bad performance, physically leaving or even demanding their money back later on can probably give him/her more actual result than booing and ruining the mood for everyone.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I suppose boos, jeers and catcalls went with the territory in the 18th and 19th century especially when some sections of audiences were often divided into factions in a way not too dissimilar to the theatre in Ancient Rome where leading actors and singers benefited or suffered from _rent a crowd_-style partisanship.

Now those days are thankfully over booing and jeering is unnecessary. Okay, you have shelled out your hard-earned and you want value for it but there are neither rigid laws nor copious sprinklings of cosmic stardust to guarantee the evening is going to go swimmingly, so if a point has to be made vis-à-vis dissatisfaction with either the work or the performance then please vote with your feet rather than with your mouth and try to put the whole thing down to experience.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

arnerich said:


> ... boo a bad piece of music or a terrible performance?


I don't believe such boorish behavior is appropriate, but even if I did, a "Boo" is too blunt an instrument. Are you commenting on the performance or choice of material? Even if the performance is a solo performer/composer presenting his or her own work, was it the performance or the composition that was unsatisfying? And if there are multiple performers, who is being booed?

I suggest writing a critique if you are really dissatisfied.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

No. Leave it to audiences at La Scala Milan and (sometimes) Covent Garden.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Booing at a concert may hurt an artist's feelings. Writing a bad review of their recording on Amazon may hurt their livelihood. Which, really, is worse?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The only thing that bothers me about audience deportment is how cheap standing ovations have become in some venues.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Booing at a concert may hurt an artist's feelings. _Writing a bad review of their recording on Amazon may hurt their livelihood. Which, really, is worse__?_


You'd think the second but it doesn't seem to have had any detrimental affect on Roger Norrington.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Booing at a concert may hurt an artist's feelings. Writing a bad review of their recording on Amazon may hurt their livelihood. Which, really, is worse?


For what it's worth, I wasn't talking about writing a review for Amazon or anything similar. I meant writing a review about a specific live performance and giving it to whomever is responsible to publicity and/or bookings for the concert's venue. Better, give that person a copy of a review that is also given to something with public access - a blog or a local newspaper (if newspapers still exist.) The review will probably be ignored, but at least you have vented.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

MarkW said:


> The only thing that bothers me about audience deportment is how cheap standing ovations have become in some venues.


That really irks me also.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

MarkW said:


> The only thing that bothers me about audience deportment is how cheap standing ovations have become in some venues.


It always feels like an obligation to stand when everyone else starts to.

I think it's funny when the front rows don't get the memo and remain sitting while all the other rows behind them are standing.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Many others in this thread have already done a good job explaining why I wouldn't boo at a concert. 

I felt like a bit of a stick in the mud at a recent performance I went to of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto where most people after gave a standing ovation but I remained seated. 

Although I wouldn't boo, I also don't like faking emotion or enthusiasm just because others around me are expressing that kind of thing.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

tdc said:


> Although I wouldn't boo, I also don't like faking emotion or enthusiasm just because others around me are expressing that kind of thing.


Agree entirely. I will stand only if *I* consider the performance worthy.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

tdc said:


> I felt like a bit of a stick in the mud at a recent performance I went to of Tchaikovsky's violin concerto where most people after gave a standing ovation but I remained seated.


agreed, I only stand if I feel the performance warrants it. it has almost gotten to be SOP to give Standing Os at concerts, I guess, simply because it took place??
to me - Standing O means it was especially good, great...


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Have you ever booed at a concert? *

Certainly not never had a reason to, and I was brought up properly.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I stand if I really enjoyed the performance, without much further analysis. I've also been known to applaud after specific movements, normally joined by many others who, like me, were quite impressed. The players, in all cases, seemed pleased by this. Of course, maybe they were just happy to have an extra moment to tune their instruments.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> *Have you ever booed at a concert? *
> 
> Certainly not never had a reason to, and I was brought up properly.


I do like your answer and with all respect, everyone has a least once in his / hers life made a mistake, little to do with binging up properly.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do like your answer and with all respect, everyone has a least once in his / hers life made a mistake, little to do with binging up properly.


Well it is true Pugg I would never boo, there have been several occasions when I have refused to clap but never anything to do with the performer, it is always one of these modern composers whose work has to be slipped into a concert, so that is how I show my feeling. 
Thank you for your reply and yes we all make mistakes


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Never booed anything in my life, concert, sporting event, etc; in my opinion it takes a special type of idiot to make that bizarre noise to voice their displeasure.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I would never boo - and the only booing I've ever witnessed was the pantomime sort when the singer playing Pinkerton in Madame Butterfly took his curtain call. 

Actually, quite often I find that when I don't like something, I seem to be in a minority - e.g. a completely inauthentic 'sequel' to an eighteenth century operetta written by an arrogant music historian was cheered wildly because it contained allusions to the local football team and local celebrities. On another occasion a baroque violin soloist began by playing a Scottish tune by a baroque composer (The Earl of Kellie) in its original masterly form & then started 'jazzing it up' - again, cheered on by his fan following. 

Inside, I was curdling with disgust. But the most I did was clap very half-heartedly at the end.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

If a performance is poor or a musician make a certain mistake, the fellow performer would know it better than the audience.

The following happen to Yundi Li - I posted this on another thread.

http://slippedisc.com/2015/11/breaking-yundi-crashes-out-of-chopin-concerto/

http://shanghaiist.com/2015/11/02/li_yundi_poor_seoul_performance.php

I think this is worst than having the audience booed. Hopes he learned a lesson!


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> ... there have been several occasions when I have refused to clap but never anything to do with the performer, it is always one of these modern composers whose work has to be slipped into a concert, so that is how I show my feeling.
> ...


Couple of comments.
Often works by "these modern composers" can be technically challenging. Performers that pull off a good performance deserve recognition even if you don't like the composition. And if it is a performance by an ensemble, the performers may have had no input into the selection process. If they do a good job they deserve applause (and perhaps hazard pay), not silence.

"... has to be slipped into a concert"? I suppose that sometimes work makes it onto a program because of politics, bribery, blackmail, etc. but usually it is because people in the selection process see merit in the work. I think it is entirely appropriate for challenging, difficult new works to be "slipped into" a program. Even if I don't like the work, it should be heard. And I don't believe my reaction to the performance should be biased by my reaction to the composition.

And actually, this separation of program selection from performance is not limited to new works. I would never go to a concert to hear Ravel's Bolero, but if I have to sit through it I'm damn well going to give the snare drummer a standing ovation if he/she makes it all the way through without flubbing. Having to play that is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Well it is true Pugg I would never boo, there have been several occasions when I have refused to clap but never anything to do with the performer, it is always one of these modern composers whose work has to be slipped into a concert, so that is how I show my feeling.
> Thank you for your reply and yes we all make mistakes


Same here or just leave as quiet as one can.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I haven't booed a concert but .... if it is OK to cheer loudly at the end of a performance to express approval of certain aspects of the performance, why is it wrong to boo (or hiss) to show disapproval of aspects of the performance?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Because it's unkind and unnecessary. Abstaining from any applause is all that's needed.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I have laughed in derision. Does that count? A performance of Hugo Wolf's hilariously bad symphonic poem Penthesilea, for example, had me nearly rolling out of my seat trying to stifle guffaws. Nothing intentional about it. It was an irresistible reflex. I clapped vigorously afterward because it was played with such aplomb.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I haven't booed a concert but .... if it is OK to cheer loudly at the end of a performance to express approval of certain aspects of the performance, why is it wrong to boo (or hiss) to show disapproval of aspects of the performance?


Because it's rude. If not being rude matters to you, don't do it.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

pokeefe0001 said:


> Couple of comments.
> Often works by "these modern composers" can be technically challenging. Performers that pull off a good performance deserve recognition even if you don't like the composition. And if it is a performance by an ensemble, the performers may have had no input into the selection process. If they do a good job they deserve applause (and perhaps hazard pay), not silence.


Many, many works can be technically difficult.
If you don't know a piece how can you judge if it was a good or poor performance


> "... has to be slipped into a concert"? I suppose that sometimes work makes it onto a program because of politics, bribery, blackmail, etc. but usually it is because people in the selection process see merit in the work. I think it is entirely appropriate for challenging, difficult new works to be "slipped into" a program. Even if I don't like the work, it should be heard. And I don't believe my reaction to the performance should be biased by my reaction to the composition.


Oh I always listen and some time I "like" so I clap and sometimes I "don't like" so instead of booing I remain silent, I am not noticed as others are clapping and a few like me are silent, to my way of thinking it is better than booing.


> And actually, this separation of program selection from performance is not limited to new works. I would never go to a concert to hear Ravel's Bolero, but if I have to sit through it I'm damn well going to give the snare drummer a standing ovation if he/she makes it all the way through without flubbing. Having to play that is cruel and unusual punishment.


Well you sound prejudiced against this work personally I have never heard it in concert but would love to.

In the end it is up to you to do as you think fit at a concert.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have never yet booed but I do think it is entirely appropriate to do so if the performance / work was appalling.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thumbs down and rotten tomato.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> I have never yet booed but I do think it is entirely appropriate to do so if the performance / work was appalling.


I must be very lucky as I have never heard a bad performance at a concert, perhaps a couple a little below par but quite acceptable to me.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I haven't booed, and wouldn't. But I have laughed out loud at music or performances that were unintentionally funny.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I would like to ask the reverse experience if you have one. Have you ever attend a concert that in your opinion that do not deserve a standing ovation, but the audience stand during the applause and you are forced to do so?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

No, I have never booed, but I have been present when there was some booing quite a few times.

About the standing ovation piece, I'm not forced to do anything. I don't care how many people are applauding, if I don't think the ovation is deserved, I don't participate.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

pcnog11 said:


> I would like to ask the reverse experience if you have one. Have you ever attend a concert that in your opinion that do not deserve a standing ovation, but the audience stand during the applause and you are forced to do so?


No, never, not no how.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

schigolch said:


> No, I have never booed, but I have been present when there was some booing quite a few times.
> 
> About the standing ovation piece, I'm not forced to do anything. I don't care how many people are applauding, if I don't think the ovation is deserved, I don't participate.


Me too. Sometimes it seems to be mindless hype of a mediocre performance. My remaining seated hurts no one


----------



## JB Lully (Feb 8, 2017)

Once I got carried away and yelled, 'Buxtehude.'


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I could never boo at under paid musicians that dedicate their lives to art and great music. But I could boo and howl at audience members playing with their smart phones and ipads.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I would like to ask the reverse experience if you have one. Have you ever attend a concert that in your opinion that do not deserve a standing ovation, but the audience stand during the applause and you are forced to do so?


No, never I refuse .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Worse than actually "booing" I think would be at the conclusion of a concert where the applause simply died out before the artist or conductor even had a chance to leave the stage. 

I think that would speak volumes. 

Kh


----------



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

If I think the performance is terrible, I simply don't applaude and give the musicians contemptuous looks. I would never boo at a concert, I think that would be too disrespectful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lehnert said:


> If I think the performance is terrible, I simply don't applaude and give the musicians contemptuous looks. I would never boo at a concert, I think that would be too disrespectful.


Now that is what I called: having manners.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I show no emotional reactions at concerts, except for applause. No booing. No bravos.

I save my emotional reactions for the program page turners, snorers and arm rest hoggers.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Booing is too rude for a classical music concert. Keep it at the ballpark.

I have refused to stand when others do so, and have refrained from applauding for egregiously substandard performances by professional musicians. Obviously, amateur children are held to a different standard.

I believe twice in my life I have yelled "Bravo" at the end of a musical performance. Both were exceptional and emotionally impactful performances (Nadia Salerno-Sonnenberg doing the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, and the Chicago Symphony doing Scheherazade, to be specific).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gardibolt said:


> Booing is too rude for a classical music concert. Keep it at the ballpark.
> 
> I have refused to stand when others do so, and have refrained from applauding for egregiously substandard performances by professional musicians. Obviously, amateur children are held to a different standard.
> 
> I believe twice in my life I have yelled "Bravo" at the end of a musical performance. Both were exceptional and emotionally impactful performances (Nadia Salerno-Sonnenberg doing the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, and the Chicago Symphony doing Scheherazade, to be specific).


Bravo, another polite person.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Bravo, another polite person.


Or You can shout brava, bravi, brave. Take no notice I am being a smart a r s e.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Or You can shout brava, bravi, brave. Take no notice I am being a smart a r s e.


Self knowledge is also a virtue.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The differences in social norms among cultures is fascinating.

One can attend the Metropolitan Opera and there is always polite applause and bravo-ing. I've never heard loud booing, ever.

I have a few Verdi La Scala live performances and the extreme reactions are incredible-sometimes 10 minutes or longer of ecstatic bravo-ing for a well-sung Verdi aria and an equal amount of hateful loud booing for the opposite.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Self knowledge is also a virtue.


Thanks  you noticed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Thanks  you noticed.


Humour and politeness never loses my attention.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have never done so nor have I ever been aware of booing at any of the concerts I've attended. I've heard a few world premieres of contemporary music that I did not like one bit, but I applauded the orchestra's playing.


----------



## itarbrt (Feb 9, 2017)

Never and forever .


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I show no emotional reactions at concerts, except for applause. No booing. No bravos.
> 
> I save my emotional reactions for the program page turners, snorers and arm rest hoggers.


Don't know why people feel they have to attend a concert, when they can't stay awake during the performance.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Marinera said:


> Don't know why people feel they have to attend a concert, when they can't stay awake during the performance.


I agree. Sleeping during a concert is quite an expensive nap! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I agree. Sleeping during a concert is quite an expensive nap! :lol:


And ones own couch is much more comfortable to.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> And ones own couch is much more comfortable to.


I remember as a kid the first time I listened to Handel's Messiah, I slept like a baby.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Booing means "I'm dumb enough that I already paid for this s***." Not buying a ticket is the true booing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> I remember as a kid the first time I listened to Handel's Messiah, I slept like a baby.


Good idea for the ones with sleeping problems / insomnia .


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

No, I wouldn't boo at a music performance. I've never encountered performers who were not putting forth an effort and trying to please the audience, but if I did encounter a performer who was just "phoning in" a performance, I might shorten and lighten my applause.

When I was a kid, I attended a performance by Van Cliburn of Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto (with the Minnesota Orchestra) at which Van Cliburn had the flu. I gave him a lot of credit for the wonderful performance, and a little extra applause for the effort.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

I have attended concerts in both Spain and Italy, and sometimes there is booing. How can one _not_ boo after hearing Gergiev perform Mahler?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have subscribed for many years to the New York Philharmonic and I have never heard booing.

Snoring yes; cell phone rings, yes; program page turning, yes. Booing, no.

Booing would show the audience members actually had an emotional reaction to the music. How ridiculous!!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Bumping this because of an article in today's Telegraph - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/cl...al-concerts-killed-politeness-boo-cheer-want/ - a plea to be more responsive to the music.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I have booed once or twice, but when no-one joins in it peters out. Much more often I have booed at theatre visits and have been 'removed' by security.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One of the bigger flops here in recent decades was Bashmet apparently not sufficiently prepared for the premiere performance of a viola concertante work by Ruders. No booing on that occasion, but lots of negative reviews in the newsppers afterwards, and a 'thinning out' of his concerts.

I´ve witnessed a commercial, extremely routinely and short concert in a Venetian Baroque church, of a really scandalous quality. I had been invited and it was paid for by someone else; never had any urge for booing. However, performances with obvious technical flaws don´t deserve any, or much applause, unless there were also traits to appreciate in them.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

No, but I moo-ed once while hearing the Andante of Mahler's Sixth Symphony. The cowbells got to me and I couldn't help myself. Too much cowbell?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've never booed at any concert, but I have 3 occasions whereby (i) I heard significant booing - the premier of David Bedford's 'Stars End' at the Royal Festival Hall back in the mid 1970's; (ii) wanted to boo - at a local performance of Mahler's 2nd symphony at the Colston Hall in Bristol in 2010: completely omitting the larger tamtam at the very end is sacrilege! (iii) Simply walked out - another local orchestra but it wasn't the playing that made me leave, rather the fact that someone had brought a baby to the concert which spent the entire first half crying and screaming. I left at the interval.


----------

